# shallow saugers and walleyes



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I was fishing a local stream I got to a spot that was about 15 foot wide and about a foot deep thru my jerk bait across while I was bringing it back bam a walleye (possibly a saugeye but had the colorings of a waleye ) hit it in a foot of water the funny thing is that looking in the water you could not see them but they are there I fished from 8 30 to 11 caughgt and released 25 saugers and walleyes and 7 white bass 3 smallies not counting 2 that are still swimming around with with my jerkbait in there face big_fish


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

river walleye can be funny like that. after a good rain we have found them in transition like that, but only late evening and at night.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

went carp fishing on a stream in mineral city today. All we ever caught there were big carp and suckers. well my buddy was getting a bunch of small hits on his night crawler, finally fed up he goes to set the hook and got nothing, goes to real it in to check his bait and he ended up snagging either a walleye or saugeye, shape of a walleye or saugeye, but stripes like a perch, not real sure of what it is. Anyone know what it would be? Thinking about taking a second pole and some minnows next time I head out there.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Walleye won't have bars. Now saugeye do have some dark coloring. Here's a pic-all saugeye and maybe a cat,and you'll notice 2 variations on that coloring:










The white/tipped tail of a walleye will be an off white/cream color on a saugeye.

Saugeye also have a dark spot behind the dorsel fin.

Other than those characteristics,nearly identical to a walleye. Now sauger would have a slightly different shape.

Maybe have a couple extra poles,1 rigged up with minnow,and another rigged up with a jig and 2" twister tail. Saugeye love those twistertails.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

the bars and color were straight yellow perch but the head was more of a saugeye/sauger/walleye. I know yellow perch are in the same family, could it possibly be a hybrid of some sort? Went there recently for carp and a buddy was throwing out a small white grub looking for bass, but the water was down and the onlything being caught were suckers.


----------

